# Acrylic Betta painting



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm going to do my first ever Acrylic betta painting soon, and I need some advice:

I don't know what fish of mine to do!

I have colors for all three, but I don't know which to start with 

Any advice on which of my boys I should attempt?

I have albums with pics of them for help.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Are you talking about those terrible Betta tanks with none of there needs except water.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I think you have the wrong thread


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Wait, can you show me an example? I have no idea what art project you're talking about... Do you like paint your tank and fish on a piece of paper? I'm so stupid... I even have art 5 days per week, go figure!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh no no no! XD

I'm painting on a canvasssss
Not on a tank lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, OK. *Face Palm* So you're choosing the fish who will get painted on canvas 1st, right? Go for Buddha or Squirtle 1st. CTs are hard to draw so you might want to get over it!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Haha okay


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh not Betta canvas tank painting a Betta genius.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

wahhh awesomeee
Ive always wanted to do real paintings *envy* 
what are you majoring on? Did i already ask this? XD


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

haha 
And I'm currently a business major


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I would like to toss in there that they are missing their anal fins. But I also always seem to forget a fin when I am drawing bettas!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I often forget the pectorals XD


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh, Squirt's anal is the one that's lined with black, and Buddha's his between the ventrals and his body. I didn't want to make it look to big, but I realized i made it more like a ventral xD


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

pudge!


----------



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

Aww... I love the one of Pudge! I knew he was named from Lilo and Stitch... lol, that is my favorite movie of all time. And that is one of my favorite quotes of all time. The way Lilo says it all serious. Haha, makes me wanna watch the movie now. Great paintings!


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

*Inspired* I wanted to start painting again, Bettas seem the perfect subject


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Oh not Betta canvas tank painting a Betta genius.


Im soo confused on what your talking about...


But anyway great paintings Alcemistnv! You got some talent!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks everyone


----------

